# Tarsal Tunnel Injection - code for a foot specialist



## sdomel159 (May 13, 2008)

Hey!  I code for a foot specialist and was wondering what other coders were using for the tarsal tunnel injection 20550? or 64450? 

Thanks for your help!  Have a great day!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 13, 2008)

According to Medicare guidelines, 28899 should be reported for tarsal tunnel and morton's neuroma.  You need to indicate either "tarsal tunnel" or "morton's neuroma" in box 19.


----------



## lroeback (Jun 2, 2008)

I also bill for a foot specialist.  We use 20550 when billing Medicare for tarsal tunnel and mortons neuroma as according to our local LCD's this is what is required.  When billing other carriers we use 64450.  You may want to check your local Medicare guidelines on this.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 2, 2008)

lroeback - who is your carrier?
Lisa


----------



## lroeback (Jun 2, 2008)

NY-Upstate Medicare


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 2, 2008)

lroeback - very interesting.  I visited your carrier site...your policy is completely different from ours.  Just goes to show that even CMS can't be consistant on policy.


----------

